# 5th Special Forces Group Soldier named USASOC SF Medic of the Year



## Ravage (Jan 21, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/Jan/100121-01.html

FORT CAMPBELL, Ky. (USASOC News Service, Jan. 21, 2010) - For the second year in a row, a Soldier from 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne) was named the United States Army Special Operations Command Special Forces Medic of the Year.  Sgt. 1st Class Owen Wendelin of B Company, 2nd Battalion, 5th SFG (A) received the award for actions performed while serving in Afghanistan and at Fort Campbell. 

While on patrol in Helmund Province in northeast Afghanistan, Wendelin's Operational Detachment-Alpha came under heavy and accurate fire from machine guns, small arms and rocket propelled grenades.  Several members of the patrol were injured by small arms.  

Wendelin raced to each man rendering life saving measures, placing his own life at risk.  He gave medical treatment while returning effective weapons fire.  Wendelin continued these actions until a helicopter could medically evacuate his injured team members.  

“I was just doing my job,” Wendelin said, exemplifying the "Quiet Professional" motto of Special Forces. 

Service in combat is not the only consideration for the award.  Duty performance while in garrison is also factor.  When not deployed, Wendelin trained other Soldiers in the principles of tactical combat casualty care.  

Wendelin has been serving as a SF medical sergeant for 4 years, and has deployed twice to Iraq and once to Afghanistan. 

The USASOC Surgeon, Col. Peter Benson, presented Wendelin the award at the 2009 Special Operations Medical Conference in Tampa, Florida. Benson said the award represents the best of the best among Special Operations medical sergeants.  

Wendelin accepted the award with his family present.  He thanked everyone who trained him in medicine and all the men on his team.    

The USASOC Medic of the Year award is presented annually to a medical sergeant who has exhibited exemplary performance.  Last year’s award went to Sgt. 1st Class Eric Strand, of 3rd Battalion, 5th SFG (A).








> Col. Peter Benson, USASOC Surgeon, presents Sergeant First Class Owen Wendelin, a medical sergeant assigned to 5th Special Forces Group (Airborne) with the USASOC SF Medic of the Year Award December 11. Wendelin competed against 18 other soldiers from throughout USASOC to earn the award. (Photo provided by 5th SFG(A))


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 21, 2010)

Congratulations to SFC Wendelin, well done!


----------



## Muppet (Jan 22, 2010)

Well done.

F.M.


----------

